# Monty My Baby



## punk4life2882 (Aug 27, 2011)

Yesterday I put my baby Monty down . He was only two years old. He has been sick since he was a baby. I started fostering him when he was two months old and he had a upper respiratory infection. I fell in love and adopted him. Since then he has been diagnosed with IBD, had his gall bladder removed at one year old (they gave him a 50% chance of surviving the surgery), had chronic constipation, would get unexplained anemia, and had the herpes virus. He was on many pills and would end up needing to go to the vet at least twice a month. He hated the vet and would get extremely stressed out and get mean with the staff so they would have to muzzle him or put him under. I spend about $12,000 on him so it was never about the money. I wanted to give him the best chance. This past time he was in so much pain from constipation that when he would move he would make a noise. He had an enema but it did not work and he was meowing in pain. They also found air bubbles under his skin which they could not explain (from some kind of injury? he is an indoor cat so they didn't know) and they found a fluid filled sack where his gall bladder was removed. They could have mended him and he probably would be home today but he would have been back in a few weeks for something else. I made the hard decision that this was enough. It was getting to be to much for him and me both. I can not stop crying and I sometimes think I did the wrong thing. I miss him so much and I am not sure how I am gonna go on with out him. I keep picturing his face and eyes when they put him to sleep. I am so sick to my stomach. He was the best cat ever and I will never forget him. RIP Monty :angel


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

So sorry for your lost, making the decision to end the life of a beloved pet is one of the most heartrending things imaginable.
You made a decision based on love and what was best for Monty, he's pain free and whole now and waiting for you at the bridge with all the other departed little ones.
For myself after I made the decision for Samantha my other cat Chiquita has been a great comfort to me.
If I hadn't have had her I would have soon gotten another cat, nothing can replace those who have gone but I can bear to live without one of these wonderful creatures in my life and there's so many out there that need a loving home ana person to love.


----------



## punk4life2882 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you cooncatbob, I appreciate it. Hearing other peoples stories and letting me know that I did make the right decision helps me a lot. I know I made the right decision but right now I keep thinking "what if", I know that will pass as time goes on and I start to heal.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

You always took care of him and gave him what he needed. You did that one last time and set him free from all his pain and the stress he had to keep enduring. 

I know it hurts, I've been there and had to do that with furry little soul mates and it's so hard. He's over the bridge now and playing in a healthy happy body while he waits for you


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

So sorry you are going through this. It is an awful choice to have to make, but it is sometimes the kindest choice for the kitty. He was very blessed to have you to care for him while he was here.


----------



## punk4life2882 (Aug 27, 2011)

I was blessed to have been owned by him for two years. He was amazing and was treated like a king everyday of his life. I spoiled him and gave him a ton of love.


----------



## westfayetteville (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss, I know hard it is to make that decision, a friend of mine had to make that decision and wrote or found something that I would like to share with you. Maybe it will help (her cats name was Bebe)

BeBe’s on a path with woods on either side. The path splits and there's a sort of wooded island in between. She’s moving towards the right-hand path, finding her own way forward, inevitably towards her death—represented by a meadow that opens up where the two paths rejoin. The left-hand path is where I take charge and send her down it. Either path is okay with her, since they both lead to the same place…maybe that meadow where the animals wait for you to join them before crossing the Rainbow Bridge.


.....and I'm imaging us on that path together before it divides. If she went down the right-hand path, she'd go slowly, with all the discomforts of the present. But when I set her on the left-hand path, all of her energy will be restored and she'll run like the wind out into that beautiful meadow

I hope you find comfort in the choice you made, it was realy the only humane choice God Bless You​


----------



## wondercat (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss, I know when Cutie passed away a few months ago I was a mess. But in a way I was thankfull I did not have to make that choice and he passed away in his sleep. I still dont know if I could make it. I praise you for being so brave and doing the right thing for your baby. Don't think back on the ifs, think back on the good times. Think of what an amazing life he did have with you, even if it was short, he had someone that loved him and you have a friend waiting for you at the bridge. Lots of hugs.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

It is a hard decision to put down a beloved pet, but we always seem to have to make it. I recently put down my 18 year old cat. He had lost some weight and was no longer acting his kittenish self. a test at the vet showed slightly elevated numbers on the Liver. But one day he decided not to eat and that was all it took, on the way to the vet he suffered a seizure and slipped into a coma, the vet told me she could wake him with a simple shot but I knew he would be back with other issues due to his age and disinterest in eating. He was too good of a companion for too long of a time for me to wake him up just to put him back to sleep. I am certain he wasn't feeling pain and did not want to cause him any by waking him. It was a hard choice but after so long I couldn't bear the thought of making him suffer.

I wish you peace in your decision and hope your memories of the happy times grow stronger as your grief lessens over time. I find it better to rejoice the time I had then to mourn the time I will not have. ((HUG))


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Monty. You got him the very best care and were compassionate enough to free him from pain. I think anybody who has to put a pet down second-guesses themselves.


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm so sorry, I hope you can take comfort that the fact that you did the right thing for him, you set him free from his pain though it caused you so much pain in return. You did the right thing for him, I hope you feel better soon, it must be so tough xxx


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Those of us who choose to have these wonderful creatures in our live sooner or later have to make this awful decision.
We think of them like children and a parent isn't suppose to out live their child, but because their lives are so much shorter then our own they grow up and then grow old before we even realize it until they're old and infirmed.
I've gone through this twice as an adult, 16 years ago I lost my beloved Meme and this past May I lost the cat that replaced her Samantha, she didn't take Meme place in my heart, she made her own space and I cam to love her as much as I'd Meme and when I lost her too it hurt just as bad.
Now it's me and my 12 year old Chiquita and she's been a great comfort to me and I dread the day when she goes to the bridge but I can't bear to live without a cat in my heart and in my home.
The love they provide is worth the pain I feel when they go.


----------



## punk4life2882 (Aug 27, 2011)

Again, Thank you all ! Today was better and I am coming to cherish the time I had with him and know that I did the right thing. I talk about him to everyone and that has helped a lot. The hard part now is getting used to not seeing him waiting for me in the window when I come home and other little things like that.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

punk4life2882 said:


> Again, Thank you all ! Today was better and I am coming to cherish the time I had with him and know that I did the right thing. I talk about him to everyone and that has helped a lot. The hard part now is getting used to not seeing him waiting for me in the window when I come home and other little things like that.


It's the little things that we took for granted that we miss the most.
When I pulled my my van into the driveway after a hard day at work I would always look to the kitchen window and there was my Samantha, she would be waiting for Papa to come home and as I walk to the door I'd see her leave the window and then I hear her friendly greeting as I opened the door.
In some way it reminded me of when I was a small child and I'd rush out the front door to great my Dad when he came home from work.


----------

